# Can I shut off autolocking? (not motion autolock, just the car locking itself)



## deeksy (Nov 3, 2007)

The autolocking feature on my '02 is driving me nuts. I can't load or unload my car without it locking up, sometimes even the alarm going off.

Not the car locking when speed reaches 5mph or whatever it is (actually, mine doesn't do this, doors remain unlocked throughout journeys; US car originally although now in Canada).

When I unlock the car, it'll lock itself back up after a short delay. Shortly after that, unless I unlock it again, the alarm will go off.

Doesn't matter what I'm doing in the meantime. I can unlock, climb in, sit in it and do nothing - it locks. Or I can be opening and closing doors, have the trunk open, after a while it locks itself. 

Can this feature be disabled with vagcom? I've tried searching for it but keep finding the autolock in motion, not this kind of autolocking.

Thanks


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

I have the same issue on my S6, interested to hear what you find out.

I'd had some luck with unlocking the doors and then hitting the unlock button again. Sometimes that works to keep them unlocked.
But I never leave my keys laying in the car when I'm working on it, always keep it in my pocket, because I don't trust that it won't autolock on its own.


----------



## deeksy (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks, JMURiz, there is some comfort in knowing it's not just my car that behaves like this 

Haven't found a solution yet, but if I get one I'll be sure to share.


----------

